
The Twitter Platform's Inflection Point - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/04/the-twitter-platform.html
======
iamelgringo
I was recently in NYC visiting the NY chapter of Hacker and founders. I was
really surprised at how excited people still were about twitter. The buzz at
the meetup was all about twitter and Foursquare.

It's been about 6 months since I heard people at the H&F SV meetups be really
excited about twitter. And, while, we're starting to add features on
<http://newsley.com> to include what people are tweeting about a specific
stock ticker, that's not really the main impetus of our business. It's more of
a value add.

A lot more of the buzz that I hear around the Valley is moble apps. iPhone,
iPad, android, especially mobile Geo. That's what the cool kids seem to be
doing. Any ideas on why that's different?

------
JacobAldridge
It's a good observation, and as a recent Twit I look forward to the evolution
of the platform. Did anyone else feel cheapened at the end of the article that
made it sound like a plug for Chirp?

